# افضل مكينة لصبغ الابواب



## سهيل الخوار (3 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

إخواني المهندسيين وأهل الخبره 

صبغ ابواب الخشب يتحدد وقت العمال
فماهي افضل مكينة لصبغ الأخشاب 
اتواتيكيه 

وكم سعرها


----------

